# Another Limping V



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

About 2 months ago our 4 year old Rez pulled up limping on her left front leg.
( She runs daily at least 5 miles.)
She came home from a run and was fine ,"fighting" with her brother as usual. She took a nap and when she got up she could not put any weight on her paw.
We inspected paw /leg for cuts/broken toe nail/ thorns. Nothing found.
Next morning it was tender but could put some weight on it. Later in the day she was fine. We did not run her that day.
Next day got up and she was fine. Took her on a short run. came back and was fine.
When I came home she was fine met me at the door as usual. We settled down to watch the news and she jumped on my lap as usual no problem. Half hour later I got up and she could not put any weight on her paw again. Another inspection and nothing found.
Next day woke up and was fine. No run for 2 days. Off and on with no weight put on paw. 
Took her to the vet and they checked her out. Said seemed to be tender in her ankle. 2 Weeks no running recommended. (This will be fun) We did the 2 weeks no running and all seemed well. 

Started runs slowly and built back up in miles. Lat Sunday 5 plus miles Came back fine. Monday was fine/ Tuesday 7 miles fine. Yesterday 8 miles and seemed fine. When I came home all was good. Watched news while pulling thorns out of her (none in foot) . She jumped down and NO weight on paw.
An hour later she was fine, fighting with her brother..

Going to schedule another vet visit. But we find it odd that she can go from fine to no weight bearing to fine in a couple of hours.

Any idea's welcomed for discussion with vet.


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

No Xray yet. but I think that is next.
Is fine this morning. (so far)


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Not what any of us wants to hear, with these athletic dogs. But you might have not rested her long enough. 
My regular vets always recommend a couple of weeks of rest, but ortho vets normally recommend 5 to 8 weeks of rest.
I think I would do a follow up vet visit.
Rest her for longer. Then take it slower on increasing exercise. Make sure her exercise is not on hard surfaces. 
Something else I learned about is DOMS.
Delayed onset muscle soreness. 
It can show up 1- 3 days after exercise.
So when you build up to miles, you need to do easy days for the 3 days after. It's the only way you will know, if what she did was to much for her on the heavy exercise day.
This won't be forever, just until you get a prognosis, and she's back to 100%.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

My dog tore his biceps tendon when he was 2.5. Went on a regular hike one day and when we got home, after the 1 hour drive, he was lame. He was fine the next day. I didn't run him, but he seemed normal for the next week or so. This dog was a field trial, high octane athlete at this point. Took him to my regular vet and they said, it's probably a sprain. Rest for a month and get back to it. Did that, same story. Lame after some gradual build up to exercise.

Took him to a board certified sports medicine vet, did an ultrasound, diagnosed a grade 2 partial biceps tendon tear. Next week, the sports med vet injected PRP into the dogs tendon, organized an intensive rehab program for us, saw him a few times for phsyio type work. 3 months later dog is hunting lightly. He's almost 9 now and no reoccurrence, super active hunting lifestyle.

Go see a vet who truly understands athletic, sporting dogs. These dogs are babies in so many ways but they are stoic and if your V is lame like that, I would assume it's a lot worse than what you think it is. You need an ultrasound to see soft tissue, I wouldn't even bother with the x ray unless there might be evidence of a fracture.

I had to travel about 2 hours to see the sports medicine vet. It's worth it. I now travel 4 hours each way to see him once a year for a tune up.


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

Organic, thanks. Never knew there was a sports med Vet! 


We can go a couple of days with everything ok then limp for a wile then ok. Will investigate sport vet.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

InTheNet said:


> Organic, thanks. Never knew there was a sports med Vet!
> 
> 
> We can go a couple of days with everything ok then limp for a wile then ok. Will investigate sport vet.


where are you located? I might be able to point you in the right direction


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

organicthoughts said:


> where are you located? I might be able to point you in the right direction


Detroit, but will ( and have) travel.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

InTheNet said:


> Detroit, but will ( and have) travel.


Veterinary Orthopedic Sports and Sports Medicine in Maryland is the gold standard - not sure if that is too far Veterinary Orthopedic & Sports Medicine Group

You can search for board certified sports med vets here: https://vsmr.site-ym.com/search/custom.asp?id=5595


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

Thanks/

May be a road trip in my near future.

She is stilling having issues but is able to put some weight on it all the time. Not 3 legging it for the past week.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

InTheNet said:


> Thanks/
> 
> May be a road trip in my near future.
> 
> She is stilling having issues but is able to put some weight on it all the time. Not 3 legging it for the past week.


Let me know if I can continue to help. I've been there and it's a process


----------

